# Corn husks and silks for donkey and mule?



## terri46355

We harvested our sweet corn and have a wheelbarrow full of husks and silks. Is there any danger in giving all of the husks to the mule and donkey or should be give them half today and the other half tomorrow?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'd split them up into a couple days. I don't know what the carb percentage is but I'll bet it's on the high side. 

My mares will stand on their heads for corn husks.


----------



## Alder

I have older horses, so I'm paranoid about choke. I used to feed them such things until I had the "choke" experience. Never again, even with young stock.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alder, your horse choked on corn husks or cobs? I've never fed cobs for that reason but I never considered husks to be a hazard.


----------



## cfuhrer

We used to store them in feed sacks in our hay room and they'd get one or two per day.


----------



## Teej

Mine love them but I dole them out sparingly. By storing some I would keep a close eye out for mold on them as it doesn't seem to take long, especially on the silks.


----------



## hihobaron

Hello All you Corn Huskers
I have feed fodder bales from feed corn harvest in years past to horses.
The big square ones they make up after the field corn is combined.
They love it and it saves on the hay too.
Every so often they find a ear with corn still on it. Happy Horse.
I also during Sweet Corn Season hit the Grocery stores that have fresh in the husk sweet corn and they always have trash barrels for the people that like to husk the corn they are buying to toss the husk in. I'll score 30 pound or so of husk and some times corn on the cob that is good enough to eat myself. Some people just open the ear of corn don't like the look of it and toss the whole ear in the trash barrel. I get the load back to farm split it up between 5 horses (Keeping the good looking ears to do on the grill for myself)
So I put out a whole load 30-40 pounds of husk at a time in several piles so nobody gets to much and they all love the husks.
Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------

